# Tanner



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

What did you say your user name was on xbox m8 ? just renewed mine and again thanks for today man :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

Da Iawn Tanners

Sent U A Friend Request Just Now


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

just pre ordered GRAND THEFT AUTO IV


aaaaaaa eye canny wait aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

TANNERS said:


> just pre ordered GRAND THEFT AUTO IV
> 
> aaaaaaa eye canny wait aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Cant stand them GTA games.......... so instead i've arranged to go look at a Evo VIII FQ330 in Bllllllllllllllack, cant fooking wait :lol:

Will have to do the GOW instead:thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah

wheres the car


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Yate, near Bristol


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

when you seeing it


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

TANNERS said:


> when you seeing it


Today.......... what a machine m8, frightened to sh1t out of me

So im picking it up either weekend or early next week.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Correction, i couldnt wait so i picked it up yesterday.....lol...Its a right fooking monster too, the guy filled the tank for me and i done 100 miles to 1/4 tank which aint to bad but its gonna be a different story around the valleys.

Fancy a crack a Gears later ?


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah 

im off till tues

if you wanna crack at that garage wiring wot u working


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Working tomorrow, leaving at 5 and sunday im gone all day ( work in london ) off monday.

I owe you first for the bathroom job.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

see what the weathers like to do the zaf then

send me pics of the car 

i gotta fit my garden in too


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Some pics are in the showroom, havent taken many yet just after a wash thas all.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

seen em looks mint


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks a great car scud!


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

Just Ordered With Glossmax


----------

